# 328d 0-60 reports



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

FredoinSF said:


> PPK = ????
> I'm either ignorant or too much champagne on Boxing Day (it's 10PM where I am)
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


PPK=Power Performance Kit. Manufactured by BMW's M Division, so it's really MPPK.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

tonyspumoni said:


> +1 post Stevehecht. Thanks for link to the 320d PPK install review. Interesting that not only is the ECU remapped but that a larger intercooler and fan are required. I would be much more open to the concept of 328d with something likely to bump the power closermto that delivered by the 335d. I am just to hooked on that launch thrill to part so easily with it.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


How 'bout one to boost the 335d to an M550d? :angel:


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

I get the feeling this PPK will cost a pretty penny. Makes more sense for someone who intends to keep the car long term.


----------



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

GreekboyD said:


> I get the feeling this PPK will cost a pretty penny. Makes more sense for someone who intends to keep the car long term.


I'm estimating around $2K including installation, based on numbers I've seen for this PPK in England.


----------

